

Linux Challenge Blackbox #1 - iodigitalsec
http://www.iodigitalsec.com/linux-challenge-blackbox-1/

======
ageha
I reached a point where I have no idea on how to move on. I hope after this is
"done" that there will be a mini how-to on how you get to the solution :)

~~~
iodigitalsec
Solution has been posted :)

------
iodigitalsec
The challenge covers some Linux file manipulation, C/ASM, GDB and filesystem.
Please post questions or feedback in the comments

------
joegyoung
I don't see a link to the challenge at the above site page.

~~~
psgbg
The link is in the page, that's part of the challenge. Keep trying.

------
iodigitalsec
Keep trying!

